
Nintendo Bans Online Services for Prominent Hacker's Switch Console - t3f
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/05/nintendo_bans_online_services_for_prominent_hackers_switch_console
======
sli
The count is now two prominent hardware hackers. SciresM just had a console
banned as well.

[https://twitter.com/SciresM/status/998855817511165953](https://twitter.com/SciresM/status/998855817511165953)

------
ryanlol
When someone says they can’t tell you why they banned you, immediately reply
with a subject access request.

